
Show HN: Blocking – 3D Tetris-like browser game - HBcodes
https://hb.codes/blocking
======
perilunar
I just spent an hour or so playing it and enjoyed it, so thanks. Some random
opinions:

* the control hints were too hard to read (15" MacBook), but no matter, it was pretty easy to work out anyway.

* it was too easy (and slow) at the beginning but quickly got too hard

* then I realised you can move and rotate the current block while paused, which makes it too easy as a game but still somewhat satisfying as a puzzle

* but frustratingly you can't rotate the camera when paused, which seems odd

* also the move controls don't adjust to the camera angle, so they sometimes work sidewards or backwards, which is confusing

* took me a while to work out what the hammer does

* the music is suitably hypnotic

~~~
HBcodes
And good find on the block but not camera rotation working when paused!
Interestingly it'll be because the way it's paused is setting the game's
simulation speed to 0, but the camera rotation is based on simulation speed so
that it's independent of framerate (unlike block rotation which is instant)

------
HBcodes
I've been building this game in my spare time for the past few months. Please
let me know what you think!

It's built in Unity, and hosted in GCP Cloud Storage (Mainly because it's the
easiest way to use Google's CDN for edge caching).

The source code is at
[https://github.com/haydnbannister/blocking](https://github.com/haydnbannister/blocking)
if anyone's interested.

------
HBcodes
By the way, it doesn't (yet) run on mobile browsers. Watch this space :)

